#  ,  ,   >  DVD  HDD/Flash

## UN7RX

,    ,     "",        .  :Smile: 
    , Openbox S6. ,   ,   , -,    ,   .
   USB  HDD, , 3   .    DVD     .  -    -,    DVD    ,   ?

----------


## UN7RX

> UN7RX,   ,  ,   .       ,    .73!


,           -   ,  ,     ,      ,        . 
 .  :Wink: 



> DVD  , .


    DVD     .   .  :Smile: 




> ,     -  ""  ""?


           .            ...  ::::

----------


## stargazer

*sl74*,     

   dir-320 ( )   ...
    DVD  CD         
  ....

----------


## stargazer

*UN7RX*,
http://qipshop.ru/product/62761/
http://market.yandex.ru/search.xml?t...=91034&srnum=1

----------


## UN7RX

,     .      "  ".     ,   - ,   ,     , .  HDD    HDD,    ,  DVD,   DVD,     .         .        ,      ...  :Sad:

----------

